# What The Heck Is Happening To Me?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Something strange happening to me....I am rapidly losing interest in my mechanical watches, and find my self more and more attracted by various quartz chronos...... in fact I am seriously thinking of sell all my mechanicals









is it the male menopause? or what?
















Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> Something strange happening to me....I am rapidly losing interest in my mechanical watches, and find my self more and more attracted by various quartz chronos...... in fact I am seriously thinking of sell all my mechanicals
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You should seek medical advice immediately


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Youve caught 'Alexitis'

Its very serious


















Hope you get better soon


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Something strange happening to me....I am rapidly losing interest in my mechanical watches, and find my self more and more attracted by various quartz chronos...... in fact I am seriously thinking of sell all my mechanicals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember what happened to Rutger Hauer in Blade Runner when his power pack ran out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Youve caught 'Alexitis'
> 
> Its very serious
> 
> ...



















_"Don`t go meekly into the night, rage, rage against the failing of the light"_
















(Ok I know its badly quoted but I`m tired














)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason
















Roger,nice one,IMO.Do it.I bet you will not regret it at all.I never have,although I sold all my watches,not just mech


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger,nice one,IMO.Do it


Gonna be more painful than a messy divorce (or so I am told!)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nah,get them sold,all the nice watches you have,would fund a nice quartz collection


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Nah,get them sold


Bloody stirrer


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roger said:


> Gonna be more painful than a messy divorce (or so I am told!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As one who's been there I doubt it Roger

I left with a suitcase of clothes and a guitar! That was all, oh yes and a crapy qtz sekonda the kids bought me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I got the oven, washing machine, some cutlery a TV and 5k ( which I pissed up the wall in 6 months) and my clothes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I got the oven, washing machine, some cutlery a TV and 5k ( which I pissed up the wall in 6 months) and my clothes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did well


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Bloody hell......................

if you two go on like this, I might just keep the watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Nah,get them sold,all the nice watches you have,would fund a nice quartz collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"Nice quartz collection" *









I know the words are English but they just don`t make any sense


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac
















Good for you Roger,going after what interests you and not what everyone thinks you should like









Too many collectors put down quartz,just because its the thing to do.I hate the Quartz POS expression







A watch is a watch,if you like it buy it,no matter what powers it.I could not give a monkey's chuff if its battery or mainspring,as long as I like it.

I only own 3 watches now.2 are mech,and I don't ever wear them,too much hard work














I like to pick up and go


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I agree with you Alex, collect whatever most interests you, my camera collection includes some very odd things


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have another serious problem. I lost my interest in ETA and right now I'm saving for a more "interesting" (read overpriced) movement. The aim is a JLC ultraslim







let's see how week I am and if I'll manage to hold to it.


----------

